# Help



## FullblownStang (Jul 22, 2013)

Was wanting to know if the members on here would post some links on building a slingshot for a 6 year old boy. I am sure there is alot of info here so any links to info on the site would be great. Thx's to all.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Maybe search for "BB shooters".


----------



## FullblownStang (Jul 22, 2013)

I will try that thanks.


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

How about a adding a title next time? :stupidcomp:

This might have been the first I found...

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13925-so-my-four-year-old-daughter-want-to-sling/

"slingshot for year old" search results: (If you can't find it here... it might be well hidden)

http://www.google.com/cse?cx=partner-pub-2671546658958301%3A0474906146&ie=UTF-8&q=child+friendly&sa=Search#gsc.tab=0&gsc.q=slingshot%20for%20year%20old&gsc.sort=&gsc.page=1

I really like this one:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/24274-calling-all-creative-minds/

(I have nothing more to add to my post)


----------



## FullblownStang (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for the info and and links. Very helpful.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/24585-interesting-kiddie-project-idea/?p=308589


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

A slingshot for a 6yr old is really no different than one for anyone else. My suggestion would be find a natural fork in a size that fits his hand put on some light bands and have fun. 2040 tubes, single layer theraband, or pale crepe 107 office bands are all easy to draw, but if you want to do a boardcut keep it simple and make sure its sized to his hand.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Go to a party store and buy some long thin balloons (about 10 x 3/8 inches) they use for making balloon animals. They work excellent for bb's actually. $2.50 a bag of around a 100. Should be great for kids used as singles so not to powerful if cut long and not doubled. They can be quite powerful for adults too when looped. I use them for my bb shooter doubled and or looped.

I cant take credit for them. I got the idea from a member LVO who got it from Beanflip on the forum.


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

Ring shooter and single Alliance file bands. It's light enough for a kid to draw, and simple enough he can change his own bands.

A whole bag of file bands is less than $3 at wmart. Cut the pouch from the templates page.


----------



## FullblownStang (Jul 22, 2013)

Will try that thanks.


----------

